
Physical Security Key That Keeps Google Staff from Getting Phished Now Available - onewhonknocks
https://gizmodo.com/the-physical-security-key-that-keeps-google-employees-f-1828712018
======
cafekid
I think this is a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17875658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17875658)

